# Barista Lesson with 5M Coffee (aka Glenn)



## ca1mac (Aug 14, 2014)

At risk of sounding a tad sycophantic or like a paid-for stooge (I'm neither, I promise), I just wanted to write up a quick post on my experience of excellent barista training with 5M Coffee (http://5mcoffee.com/) - it's run by Glenn, who runs the forum here. Really can't recommend the training more highly for those based in/near London. Glenn came round to my flat last week and trained up me and a friend using our own equipment (the ubiquitous Gaggia Classic plus a couple of different grinders). An excellent 3 or so hours and we were making considerably better coffee by the end of it - the man know his stuff. We covered the full gamut from coffee theory to pulling shots to steaming milk and also maintenance/cleaning. I looked at some of the courses run in various cafes round London but the one-on-one training using my own equipment was invaluable. Pricing very reasonable at £100 too. Happy to provide more colour for anyone thinking about doing some training. Also a big thanks to Glenn, who will no doubt be lurking here somewhere. Cheers mate, and hope you enjoyed your narrow (B-team) escape from Scotland in the rugby last weekend!

Cal


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

A recommendation like this is worth its weight in gold. Look at the price 100 quid....you could spend ten times that on gadgets and gain no improvement... 3 hours from a pro at that price...awesome.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I did a half day training session at Hasbean, it was absolutely brilliant, and a lot of fun.

However, you are using their top end kit. So I can imagine being trained on your own kit would be much much better.

Shame I am all the way up in Manchester, travel costs would no doubt hike the cost up

Aaron


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll let you know when In Manchester next









The advantage of being trained on your own kit is that the machine and grinder are dialled in for you and you get to experience how to change the settings (and also why/when)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great, that would be brilliant!!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've just had the pleasure of spending a few hours with Glenn. I can thoroughly recommend it to anyone.

Glenn is very patient and explains things very clearly. Not only do I feel more confident steaming milk I can ever make a cup of coffee my wife will drink!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My pleasure. It was great to meet you and your family earlier. I had fun too.

My wife asked me to make a coffee the minute I walked in the door. Last of the Atauwauka from Silver Oak Coffee has just been consumed.

No more coffee for me today.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

No rest from coffee for the wicked









Don't forget to let me know if you are ever in Manchester

Aaron


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you ever venture to the Midlands?

Leicester / Coventry area...

i coud be interested if you do...


----------

